# Some old slides got me wondering...



## Peeb (Jun 5, 2017)

Found a stack of old slides circa 1979 documenting my trip to Philmont Scout Ranch in New Mexico.  They've held up fairly OK.  Here is a sample (scanned in and tweaked in photoshop):




Philmont Scout Ranch 1979 by Peeb, on Flickr

Question:  do analog shooters still rely much on slides, or is it mainly prints?


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 5, 2017)

I wonder how many digital images taken today will be around in 38 years............


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 6, 2017)

480sparky said:


> I wonder how many digital images taken today will be around in 38 years............



I was thinking the same thing....


----------



## limr (Jun 6, 2017)

Peeb said:


> Found a stack of old slides circa 1979 documenting my trip to Philmont Scout Ranch in New Mexico.  They've held up fairly OK.  Here is a sample (scanned in and tweaked in photoshop):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



First, that is a fantastic shot. Love it!

Second, although negative film is definitely more popular, there is still plenty of slide film being shot by those who are still devoted to film.


----------



## webestang64 (Jun 6, 2017)

Sweet photo!!!! I love collecting old photos and slides.....it's part of history that should not be lost.


----------



## Gary A. (Jun 6, 2017)

Nice shot.  I hated slide film ... it was expensive and unforgiving ... beautiful when everything comes together.


----------



## Peeb (Jun 6, 2017)

Thanks!  I personally liked slides because I found it cheaper in the long run to only make prints of the 'keepers' and if I get back into film I might just start with slides again.  I never thought about the slides being 'unforgiving' but in hindsight maybe I was making life hard on myself!  

A couple more just for fun (not technically great, but....)


----------



## compur (Jun 6, 2017)

480sparky said:


> I wonder how many digital images taken today will be around in 38 years............



I'd say zero or one (a digital joke).

I wonder -- will older digital images be view-able with all the inevitable changes in image formats and media in the coming years? For example many of the first consumer digital photos were stored on floppy disks. That wasn't very long ago and already floppies are a largely obsolete media type.


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Jun 7, 2017)

compur said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder how many digital images taken today will be around in 38 years............
> ...



And this is why its important to keep shooting film. 

I have some slide film. I don't shoot with it much due to the cost but I do love it.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 7, 2017)

Some people shoot chrome for the look/quality I think rather than to bore their family having to sit thru a slide show like when we were kids.


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Jun 7, 2017)

Id love to shoot 8x10 slide and mount them to custom made 8x10 light table frame on the wall for a showing


----------



## limr (Jun 7, 2017)

SoulfulRecover said:


> Id love to shoot 8x10 slide and mount them to custom made 8x10 light table frame on the wall for a showing



How friggin' cool would that be!?!


----------



## table1349 (Jun 7, 2017)

SoulfulRecover said:


> Id love to shoot 8x10 slide and mount them to custom made 8x10 light table frame on the wall for a showing


Well maybe you should give this a try.  Looks interesting. Fracture | Glass Photos


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Jun 7, 2017)

limr said:


> SoulfulRecover said:
> 
> 
> > Id love to shoot 8x10 slide and mount them to custom made 8x10 light table frame on the wall for a showing
> ...



that's what I was thinking. Gotta make sure its perfect in camera and exactly right.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 7, 2017)

limr said:


> How friggin' expensive would that be!?!



Fify.


----------



## AlanKlein (Jun 7, 2017)

I shoot chrome in medium format.  Usually Velvia 50. I like the fact that I can see immediately if the exposure is right.  I also find it easier most of the time to scan and adjust. Search: velvia | Flickr


----------



## smarty62 (Jun 26, 2017)

Peeb said:


> Found a stack of old slides circa 1979 documenting my trip to Philmont Scout Ranch in New Mexico.  They've held up fairly OK.  Here is a sample (scanned in and tweaked in photoshop):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry for being late but I'm new to this forum. If Kodachrome 64 would still exist (r.i.p best slide film ever) I would still use slide! But now I use Ilford for b/w and Kodak for colour film.


Peeb said:


> Found a stack of old slides circa 1979 documenting my trip to Philmont Scout Ranch in New Mexico.  They've held up fairly OK.  Here is a sample (scanned in and tweaked in photoshop):
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## table1349 (Jun 26, 2017)

Ah Kodachrome, I remember it well.  The bane of every friend and relative who in stoic politeness sat through hours and hours of vacations slide shows complete with running commentary, weak jokes and of course, coffee and coffee cake.  I firmly believe that without the lure of the imminent partaking of coffee cake Kodachrome would have died off far sooner, for it was the prospect of coffee cake that made the whole slide show pageant bearable.


----------



## smarty62 (Jun 26, 2017)

480sparky said:


> I wonder how many digital images taken today will be around in 38 years............


Same question the other way round [emoji55] ...and I wonder how many digital images will be lost forever because of storage errors...[emoji55] 

Some say 99% or more.
We live in the most photographed times ever. But less than 1% will remain. Saw a great sentence on the window of a photo store in Christchurch NZ: "Print it or loose it!"
I use both. As a professional I use digital for my clients... but for personal and family I only use film....

Cheers, Gerhard


----------



## AlanKlein (Jun 26, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Ah Kodachrome, I remember it well.  The bane of every friend and relative who in stoic politeness sat through hours and hours of vacations slide shows complete with running commentary, weak jokes and of course, coffee and coffee cake.  I firmly believe that without the lure of the imminent partaking of coffee cake Kodachrome would have died off far sooner, for it was the prospect of coffee cake that made the whole slide show pageant bearable.



I remember that well.  Usually the guests would fake a headache and leave early even if that meant skipping dessert.  Of course now, I have my slides on DVD to play immediately on the HDTV while they're sitting around.  Seems to work better.

Speaking of Kodachrome, here are some I scanned that are my wife's parents from 1967-1971.
Family - 35mm Kodachrome


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 26, 2017)

smarty62 said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder how many digital images taken today will be around in 38 years............
> ...



We are currently living in a digital dark age. Yes, we have tons of info swirling about us *now*, but in 100 years most of it will be lost to the ages.


----------



## Peeb (Jun 26, 2017)

I keep humming Paul Simon....


----------



## AlanKlein (Jun 26, 2017)

> We are currently living in a digital dark age. Yes, we have tons of info swirling about us *now*, but in 100 years most of it will be lost to the ages.



In 100 years, we'll all be lost to the ages.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 27, 2017)

Peeb said:


> I keep humming Paul Simon....


You and Julio down by the school yard.


----------



## Michael Mc (Jul 11, 2017)

I've always preferred slide film and was a big fan of Kodachrome. These days I still prefer slide film -- I shoot mostly Fuji Provia 100 and some Velvia 50. But unfortunately it's kinda expensive these days. Typically $10 or more per roll. I do my own E-6 processing though, so I'm saving quite a bit of money there. 

There are only a couple of C-41 emulsions these days that I think can come close to the sharpness and saturation you get with slide film: Kodak Ektar and Portra. I actually prefer Portra over Ektar -- Portra 160 to be specific. Great saturation and very fine grain.


----------



## smoke665 (Jul 11, 2017)

I know this thread has been out there a few days, now but since it's coming back, here's another thing to think about.  I have boxes of old photographs, dating back to the 1800 tintypes. A few have notes about who is in the picture, but most don't. Being the oldest remaining in our family I've identified some from memory, but I don't have a clue who many are, and there's no one left to ask. 

My point is if you have old photographs, slides, or even as you take new ones. Make it a point to document in some manner so if the images survive future generations can know the who, what and where of the image.


----------



## Michael Mc (Jul 11, 2017)

If you are digitizing these old photographs, usually you can include this sort of information in the photo's metadata. That way the info is permanently associated with the image.


----------

